# Antenne



## jakez (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Connaissez vous une solution pour une antenne wifi améliorant la réception pour ipad (genre antenne usb compatible)?


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2012)

Il te faut mieux expliquer la situation !
Où se situe l'émetteur WiFi par rapport à ton iPad ? Est ce une Box ?
Peux tu utiliser une connexion CPL puis un boitier WiFi sur la zone d'utilisation de ton iPad ?


----------



## jakez (27 Octobre 2012)

Il ne s'agit pas d'une utilisation réseau domestique mais bien sur d'un usage en itinérant.
Pour un portable j'ai une antenne USB qui améliore bien la réception en wifi public mais ça ne marche ps avec iPad. Dont le système est trop fermé sauf si...


----------

